# Ebbisham Farm Surrey



## wingedhorse99 (5 January 2015)

Wondering who owns and runs Ebbisham now? Andrew Gould didnt stay. Anyone know?


----------



## Amy_08 (23 January 2015)

It's just stood empty. I'm not sure who the guy is that actually owns it, but he obviously doesn't need the money! I went to a dressage comp there last Sunday, organised by the pony club. Lovely venue, such a shame it's vacant.


----------

